# 2007 LeMond Carbon bikes



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I really think that LeMond may have a hot item here in 2007 models. There price points are looking pretty spectacular considering the claims of weight and all. Hopefully they ride as nice as they look.
I'm a big fan of my Look KG 361, but I am leaning hards towards testing out one of the Buenos Aires bike now. 
I'm going to test that against a Tarmac Expert and a few other bikes come late Fall or early next spring.
I've been drooling over a 565 or 585 from Look for months, but I cannot seem to justify the cost and fact that I want to race it (1 good crash and $3000 frame could be gone). I can get a complete bike for what the 565 costs as frame/fork only.
The 2007 model year is starting to look interesting.


----------

